
Goldman Sachs Upped Paternity Leave to 20 Weeks - treyfitty
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-04/goldman-now-offers-more-parental-leave-than-any-other-major-bank
======
treyfitty
The article fails to mention American Express who has had the same 20 weeks
off for both parents since 2017, but still newsworthy and in a positive
direction promoting work-life balance.

